# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Οι Printec και Alpha Bank παρέχουν στους Πελάτες άμεσες πληρωμές με μεταφορά και διαθεσιμότητα χρημάτων σε 0,7 δευτ.

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Αθήνα, 9 Μαρτίου 2021 – Με την τεχνογνωσία της Printec, η Alpha Bank, πρώτη στην ελληνική αγορά, εφαρμόζει σε όλα τα κανάλια τραπεζικής εξυπηρέτησης την καινοτόμο υπηρεσία των άμεσων πληρωμών για συναλλαγές εντός Ελλάδος, μηδενίζοντας τον χρόνο που απαιτείται για τη διατραπεζική μεταφορά κεφαλαίων και την εκκαθάριση των συναλλαγών των Πελατών της.

Η πρωτοποριακή υπηρεσία των instant payments εξασφαλίζει στους Πελάτες άμεση διαθεσιμότητα και μεταφορά χρημάτων, βελτιώνει την εμπειρία εξυπηρέτησής τους, ενώ παράλληλα διευκολύνει σημαντικά τις πληρωμές μέσω έξυπνων συσκευών, όπως τα wearables. Ήδη, μάλιστα, η Alpha Bank έχει εκκαθαρίσει εκατοντάδες εντολές άμεσων πληρωμών για ποσά έως και 12.500 ευρώ, σε πραγματικό χρόνο μόλις 0,7 δευτερόλεπτα.

Βέβαια, τα πλεονεκτήματα των άμεσων πληρωμών δεν αφορούν μόνο τους τελικούς χρήστες. Eπιχειρήσεις, χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα και πάροχοι υπηρεσιών πληρωμών επωφελούνται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τις άμεσες πληρωμές, καθώς μπορούν να διαχειριστούν αποτελεσματικότερα ληξιπρόθεσμες πληρωμές και κεφάλαιο κίνησης, να προωθήσουν την ηλεκτρονική τιμολόγηση και εξόφληση τιμολογίων και να ισχυροποιήσουν τις σχέσεις με καταναλωτές, εμπόρους και επιχειρήσεις. 

Συγκεκριμένα, η Αlpha Bank υλοποιώντας τη λύση Siron® Embargo της FICO, μπορεί να ελέγχει τις συναλλαγές σε πραγματικό χρόνο, διασφαλίζοντας τη συμμόρφωση με τις εθνικές και διεθνείς oδηγίες, αποκλείοντας με ακρίβεια κάθε ύποπτη συναλλαγή και καταπολεμώντας τη νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες. Η Alpha Bank έχει ενταχθεί πλήρως στη νέα υποδομή 24/7/365 του διατραπεζικού πανευρωπαϊκού συστήματος πληρωμών SEPA, έχοντας ολοκληρώσει επιτυχώς τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές δοκιμές, σε συνεργασία με τον Εθνικό Φορέα εκκαθάρισης διατραπεζικών πληρωμών, ΔΙΑΣ ΑΕ.

«Με τη νέα υποδομή άμεσων πληρωμών που πρώτη η Alpha Bank διαθέτει μέσα από όλα τα κανάλια εξυπηρέτησής της, ψηφιακά και φυσικά, παρέχεται η δυνατότητα για άμεση εκκαθάριση πληρωμών έως 12.500 ευρώ, διασφαλίζοντας παράλληλα τα μέγιστα επίπεδα ασφάλειας μέσω ελέγχων σε πραγματικό χρόνο, για την καταπολέμηση νομιμοποίησης των εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες( AML/CFT). Η εκκαθάριση των συναλλαγών πραγματοποιείται όχι την επόμενη εργάσιμη ημέρα, όπως συνέβαινε κατά κανόνα μέχρι σήμερα, αλλά μέσα σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό η Τράπεζά μας συνεχίζει να πρωτοπορεί σε θέματα τεχνολογίας, εξασφαλίζοντας τη βέλτιστη εξυπηρέτηση των Πελατών μας και στον τομέα των Instant Payments», αναφέρει ο Σπύρος Τζαμτζής, Εντεταλμένος Γενικός Διευθυντής Πληροφορικής της Alpha Bank.

«Είμαστε εξαιρετικά υπερήφανοι που συνεργαστήκαμε με την Alpha Bank για την υλοποίηση ενός τόσο σημαντικού έργου που διευκολύνει τις συναλλαγές, ενώ παράλληλα διασφαλίζει την μέγιστη δυνατή ασφάλεια. Μάλιστα, μέσα σε μόλις 3 μήνες κατορθώσαμε να ενσωματώσουμε τη λύση στα τραπεζικά συστήματα και τις διαδικασίες, αξιοποιώντας πλήρως τις δυνατότητες της πλατφόρμας, ελαχιστοποιώντας τους χρόνους επεξεργασίας και εξαλείφοντας την ανάγκη για διακοπή της λειτουργίας. Όλα αυτά οδήγησαν στην εναρμόνιση της υπηρεσίας με τις απαιτήσεις του συγκεκριμένου τύπου πληρωμών και τις οδηγίες της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας. Στην Printec προσφέρουμε στους πελάτες μας υπηρεσίες υψηλού επιπέδου, συνδυάζοντας τις τελευταίες τεχνολογίες με την πολυετή εμπειρία μας στον τραπεζικό κλάδο, συνεισφέροντας στην καταπολέμηση νομιμοποίησης εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες και χρηματοδότησης της τρομοκρατίας», σχολιάζει η Τέση Χρυσοστόμου, Senior Manager, Professional Services της Printec Ελλάδος.

Το πλαίσιο άμεσων πληρωμών αναμένεται να διαμορφώσει την τραπεζική στο άμεσο μέλλον και να αυξήσει θεαματικά την ταχύτητα με την οποία πραγματοποιούνται και λαμβάνονται οι πληρωμές σε ευρώ στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση (ΕΕ).

----------

